

Google Navigation on Android now automatically routes around traffic - ryandvm
http://googlemobile.blogspot.com/2011/03/youve-got-better-things-to-do-than-wait.html

======
devicenull
I've found the Android version gives significantly worse directions then Maps
on a PC, or even my TomTom. I'll have to give it a try again and see if this
helps.

As an example, if I use my phone to navigate from my apartment to work, it
takes me down a road where there's a redlight every quarter mile, as well as
heavy traffic during 75% of the day. If I use my TomTom or Google maps on my
PC, they take me down the highway, which is about 2x as fast as the route my
phone tries to take me. I've had several people tell me similar things about
the Android navigation.

